# Remember Chris Montez?



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)

I do.  Had one of his albums and I thought he was cute. My mom & stepdad also liked him. Caught them dancing to his music.  Chris is still around.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2015)

OOOh yes Chirs Montez was definitely a part of my teenage years...I remember with great affection ''Let's dance'' being played regularly at our dance halls when I was about 18  and falling for  my first serious love...(from boys to men )...LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes, I do remember Chris Montez, thanks for the reminder AC!  Especially Let's Dance.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2015)

Ah ha yes, memories of some fine songs.


----------

